# LYCOM Raid ?



## Dara (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi, does anybody know if LYCOM (64-105I) raid card works in FreeBSD ? i cant find any good information on FreeBSD and Lycom or SiI3124.. 

/Daniel


----------



## User23 (Sep 25, 2009)

man is your friend 

http://www.FreeBSD.org/cgi/man.cgi?...ion=0&manpath=FreeBSD+7.2-RELEASE&format=html

http://www.FreeBSD.org/cgi/man.cgi?...ion=0&manpath=FreeBSD+7.2-RELEASE&format=html


----------

